# mite spray suitable?



## yugimon121 (Jun 8, 2010)

hi,
I recently heard my hedgehog scratching occasionally when awake. 
in a pet store i visited, i saw My Little Friend Mite Spray
it can be seen here: http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp? ... f_id=52469
did anyone use it before?
thanks


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

I can't speak from any experience, but one of the reviews on the website says it has a strong smell, which is usually a no-no for hedgehogs.


----------



## yugimon121 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sarahg said:


> I can't speak from any experience, but one of the reviews on the website says it has a strong smell, which is usually a no-no for hedgehogs.


ok thanks 
would you be able to recommend me any mite sprays available in uk/ireland?


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

The best thing is Revolution (I think it may be called Stronghold in Europe). It's not a spray but a topical medication that you apply. You can get it from your vet or order it online. There's a stickie in the Health section that talks about dosage.


----------



## yugimon121 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sarahg said:


> The best thing is Revolution (I think it may be called Stronghold in Europe). It's not a spray but a topical medication that you apply. You can get it from your vet or order it online. There's a stickie in the Health section that talks about dosage.


thanks  
i was wondering any specific type of revolution?
such as kitten, puppie, dog, cat etc.?


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

You want the one for cats/kittens.


----------



## yugimon121 (Jun 8, 2010)

Sarahg said:


> You want the one for cats/kittens.


like this?
http://www.viovet.co.uk/p207/Stronghold ... _info.html


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

I think so


----------

